# *taking the plunge* First Wedding



## Breanna (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm not done processing them all yet, but here are a few so far.   1- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  2- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  3- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  4-


----------



## atbawrps (Jun 10, 2009)

#1 - not much going on in this picture except a reflection of someone looking down with her eyes closed.

#2 - tilting can be fun and creative, but too much on this one.  What does this guy shooting pool have to do with the wedding?

#3 - image is soft and the focus is on the grooms back?

#4 - best of the bunch.  Try framing the shot differently next time.  From a lower perspective.  Couple is "too centered".


----------



## farmerj (Jun 10, 2009)

I'd suggest getting a graduated ND filter for outdoors shots.  
It's getting more and more priority on *my *"things to get" list.


Right behind....

"Get a job". (_for me not you_)


The window is too much for the first one.

The pool shot is nice, but I would like to have seen the reflection in focus.  Be nice to see the eyes, not the back of his head.

The Bride should have been in focus on #3, she's the focus, but seriously OOF.

The sky is really overwhelming in the last one.

Maybe layer it and tone it done a bit in PS.


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 10, 2009)

I'd be careful with the exposure on bright skies like in the last shot. 

Keep at it though, I admire that you get out and keep trying.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 10, 2009)

Good on you for giving it a go!  We can't progress if we don't try, right?

My comments are similar to others

1- with the direction she is looking, you should of had her on the right side of the image, not the left.  This kinda emphasises the window, which is the dominant theme.  Nice idea with the picture, but maybe a closer zoom on the mirror and wait until she is looking at herself

2- a bit too tilted for my taste.  I guess this is the groom chilling before the wedding?

3- she should of been in focus.  he has a nice head, but not sure it should be the focal point of the image.  Maybe a closer zoom in again on her to fill the frame more with her face

4- nice shot and nice exposure considering the brightness of the sky!  I find the sky is still too bright and dominating, my eye was drawn to it off the bat when i first looked at the image.  I don't mind them being centered, but I find a bit too much dead space over their heads. She also seems to be slightly OOF, slow shutter?  Some DOF might be fun here.  And try and get in a more symetrical position with the walk way so the image doesn't look too lopsided.

Keep it up!


----------



## manaheim (Jun 10, 2009)

I thought 2 was cool, though I didn't get how it fit in with the wedding either... I'm sure it does, it's just not  obvious to an outside observer.

I agree with the other comments made.


----------



## Breanna (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.

The bride was actually brushing her teeth in the first one  She was majorly rushing to get ready and I really wanted a shot in that bathroom with the little mirror. For me, her looking down gives a sense of anticipation or nervousness. 

The second one....the groom was waiting for the ceremony and was in a holding room in the basement with an old school bar and pool table. 

Third one...yeah, you're right. 

Forth one, I did the lighting on purpose. I liked the idea of the sun shining through them. I added some intensity to the light and some extra lens flare. Too much?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 11, 2009)

Too much in #4.  It's a nice idea, but on the too strong side.  The B&G should be the attraction, not the sky.

Lot's of good shots.  Just need some tweaking.  If you keep this up, you will do wonderful.


----------



## itznfb (Jun 11, 2009)

the only thing i can say is on #4 due the extreme angle of the sun i think i would have focused on maybe a lower angle using their shadows elongated in front of them.... i would have f'd it up but i would have tried 

is that a secondary photographer as well? looks kinda weird getting another photographer in the shot.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 11, 2009)

looks like a family friend with a camera just snapping away.  there is someone else to his left also with a camera.


----------



## Breanna (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, it was a friend who got a 5D on sale during the Circuit City going out of business sale  He proceeded to tell me after the wedding, "Man, you were in all of my shots!" Sorry, dude. I'm the one here to get the shots, not you. The guy has a fancy camera and doesn't know anything but auto. Shame shame.


----------



## atbawrps (Jun 11, 2009)

Breanna said:


> Yeah, it was a friend who got a 5D on sale during the Circuit City going out of business sale  He proceeded to tell me after the wedding, "Man, you were in all of my shots!" Sorry, dude. I'm the one here to get the shots, not you. The guy has a fancy camera and doesn't know anything but auto. Shame shame.



Don't worry, next week he'll be on this forum telling everyone that he's going to be a wedding photographer.


----------



## twocolor (Jun 11, 2009)

atbawrps said:


> Breanna said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it was a friend who got a 5D on sale during the Circuit City going out of business sale  He proceeded to tell me after the wedding, "Man, you were in all of my shots!" Sorry, dude. I'm the one here to get the shots, not you. The guy has a fancy camera and doesn't know anything but auto. Shame shame.
> ...


 
EVERY wedding I have ever shot has what I call "Uncle Joe".  He has just picked up a camera at Costco, came with a telephoto and a kit lens, follows me around telling me about his great camera.  Sometimes he'll go so far as to ask the bride and groom to wait before moving on to my next pose so that he can get a shot.   I hate that SOOO bad.

I personally enjoy the last one, the brightness of the shot, and the sun flare make it kind of a fairytale style pic!


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 12, 2009)

twocolor said:


> atbawrps said:
> 
> 
> > Breanna said:
> ...



What I would do to those people is walk up to them, and kindly ask them to let you do your job. Then after you get your shots, you'll hold them in the position so they can take their quick shot. Usually works pretty well.


----------



## Steph (Jun 12, 2009)

farmerj said:


> I'd suggest getting a graduated ND filter for outdoors shots.



That would not help in any of these shots. If you placed a ND grad filter on the sky in number 4, you would also dramatically darken the tops of the trees, which would look really unnatural. Moreover, with so much going on during a wedding, you would not have much time to precisely position your ND grad filter.


----------



## Breanna (Jun 12, 2009)

Do you mind if I add a few more for CC?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 12, 2009)

The cake is nice.

The bride in thought, I like that too.  Even in B&W, they are nice.

The groom walking through the door and the gazebo, Just don't do it.  The harsh sun just takes away from them.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 12, 2009)

Everyone has been touting how you need to read and comprehend _Understanding Exposure_ from Bryan Peterson.  It's a good book.

Enough so I went and got it from my local library.  Free is nice.  It's even nicer when you can go online and find out it's there and have it pulled off the shelf for you.

I also got a few other books coming. But while I was in the library, I parused the shelf of all the books they have and found another little gem there.

_The Digital Photography Book_ by Scott Kelby.  I did the 2 hour speed read on it, and now going back over for the more detail reading.

He has an entire chapter on wedding photography you (_or any others)_ might be interested in reading.  Portraits, lens suggestions blinking and bunch of other things.


----------



## paulpippin29 (Jun 12, 2009)

I just feel compelled to say this to you Breanna...

First, I will NOT critique these shots at all, the reason for which will be obvious below:

Since I've started taking photography serious over the past year or more, I've been offered, on TWO occasions, to shoot weddings, and I turned them both down, quickly... out of pure fear and lack of confidence in my level of skill. I personally didn't think I was ready then, nor do I really feel as if I am now, however, I'm closer now than I was then of course, natural course of progression and practice in play there, but still would be very scared to get into it, especially if money became involved.

You, on the other hand... though I'm not aware of your photography time line, got out there and did it. I'm not saying you are a beginner, or that you weren't ready, simply because I truly don't know that, but it's possible.  Even if these shots had come out so pathetic that you couldn't bare to look at them, the point is, you did it, and that my friend, is inspiring. I hope you made some money for this gig, though if you didn't, that's alright too, as it's still just as important.

Anyway, I don't know you, nor do you know me, so we owe each other nothing, meaning, I have no reason for being on your side, nor sucking up to you in any way. This message is true and genuine in all it's form, and I just want to thank you for being so inspiring.

For someone like me who's actually trying to get out there and make somewhat of a living with this skill/talent/trade (which I presume you are as well), this is just the sort of boost that I need. So, thank you, and keep it up my friend


----------



## Breanna (Jun 13, 2009)

farmerj said:


> Everyone has been touting how you need to read and comprehend _Understanding Exposure_ from Bryan Peterson.  It's a good book.
> 
> Enough so I went and got it from my local library.  Free is nice.  It's even nicer when you can go online and find out it's there and have it pulled off the shelf for you.
> 
> ...



I believe I do, almost fully, understand exposure. That being said, I was trying to play with the sunlight in a few of them (first one at the gazebo and groom through door). I have dozens and dozens of shots that I am giving the couple that are "exposed correctly", but that can be boring. Sure, the light is nice, the color is nice, but they don't necessarily interest me. Maybe I just have bad taste, though. :meh: haha. Of course exposure and those correctly exposed shots are important, cruitial actually, but I wanted to share some of the shots that I took a risk on.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 13, 2009)

Breanna, 

I hear what your saying. My comment was not to say that you didn't, or weren't expressing yourself.

My comment was to share an additional reading resource which has a single chapter devoted to wedding photography.:thumbup:



> _The Digital Photography Book_ by Scott Kelby



Not by any means a "step-by-step" book, but one that makes you think and if it's something you want to learn more about, shows you some things to look into.

One of the suggestions he has is like with your last picture of the B&G walking down the aisle.  Use a wide angle lens or even a fisheye.


----------

